

Google announces layoffs? - michjeanty
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2008/03/11/google_announce.html

======
stillmotion
Misleading title. They only did layoffs at DoubleClick, typical for a merger.

~~~
wisernow
Not that typical in a merger, especially a "growth seeking" merger (like what
Google does) vs "cost cutting" merger, like what Oracle does.

This is unusual for Google, for sure. What that tells about them (i.e growth
expectations etc) is anyone guess ...

~~~
tdedecko
I disagree. I think this is very typical. This is Google's largest acquisition
and one of the the few that isn't a startup.

When a company does an acquisition of this size there is bound to be numerous
redundancies, specifically in the HR department.

For another example consider EMC and RSA.

------
cninja
The article reminded me of the comedy "translation" of Adobe's aquisition of
Macromedia done some years ago.
<http://daringfireball.net/2005/04/adobe_translation>

